# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Màn hình laptop hpdv5 15.4" bị sọc ngang ( HELP!!)

## giangnt

máy em bị sọc ngang mấy bữa nay. em đem tới fpt đà nẵng thì họ nói phải thay màn hình lcd hết 2tr4 làm em rất hoang mang. các anh có kinh nghiệm xin cho em chỉ dẫn.:down:

----------


## lavendervip

ở quảng ninh thì qua mình sửa bênh này nhé giá khoảng 200k
chuyên laptop, màn lcd
0988357980

----------


## zmyr0893

*trả lời: màn hình laptop hpdv5 15.4" bị sọc ngang ( help!!)*




> máy em bị sọc ngang mấy bữa nay. em đem tới fpt đà nẵng thì họ nói phải thay màn hình lcd hết 2tr4 làm em rất hoang mang. các anh có kinh nghiệm xin cho em chỉ dẫn.:down:


- màn hình loại 15.4" giá đó là hợp lý đó bạn. giải pháp mình đưa ra là bạn bán xác máy laptop của bạn đi và mua máy khác tầm 4-6tr(core 2 dual). sửa thì khả năng bị lại cũng cao. và quyết định là do bạn.

----------

